# Coke Ad and American Diversity



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Certainly not a Coca Cola fan (I prefer Pepsi when I do drink soda) but I was taken aback by some of the anger over Coke's Super Bowl ad. If you haven't seen the ad, here it is. Would love to hear what you think.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought it was a cool commercial. It was one of the few that I really stopped and paid attention to. At the end, my wife and I remarked to each other that we really liked it. We didn't even notice the gay couple in it. I was surprised to hear that people were upset about it and calling it un-American because there were other languages in it. I thought it was about how Coca-Cola (though problematically) unites all of us around the world. It often surprises me when people react by being racist and xenophobic.


----------



## Monica S (Oct 31, 2012)

I never drink any Coke or Pepsi or any sugary soda drinks, so I am not at all attached to the brand. However, from a purely advertising concept point of view, I loved the idea of this ad. Coca Cola is using its power and reach to emphasize the diversity in this country and I believe that big brands can send strong messages through their ads. Sadly, this is also an opportunity to shed light on how racist and xenophobic so many people still are. The more ads like this one get created, and the more children go to schools with diverse demographics and have friends from other races/countries/religions, the more we will get accustomed to the idea that diversity is (and has always been) at the foundation of this country. (This coming from someone who got her American citizenship barely 3 years ago.)


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monica S*
> 
> I never drink any Coke or Pepsi or any sugary soda drinks, so I am not at all attached to the brand. However, from a purely advertising concept point of view, I loved the idea of this ad. Coca Cola is using its power and reach to emphasize the diversity in this country and I believe that big brands can send strong messages through their ads. Sadly, this is also an opportunity to shed light on how racist and xenophobic so many people still are. The more ads like this one get created, and the more children go to schools with diverse demographics and have friends from other races/countries/religions, the more we will get accustomed to the idea that diversity is (and has always been) at the foundation of this country. (This coming from someone who got her American citizenship barely 3 years ago.)


This.

Also, there was a cheerios ad a while back that people were all up in a roar about because of an interracial family. The same "family" played in another cheerios ad that aired over super bowl. I loved both the cheerios ads. I like that the companies are tapping in to the diversity of our world.

Amy


----------



## Fabiola Terra (Feb 5, 2014)

There is no doubt that this is is a beautiful work! Nobody can deny that there are people from all over the world in America!


----------



## Renee Furr-Popp (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought it was great! America has always been the "Great American Melting Pot" as Saturday morning's Schoolhouse Rock used to sing about. It seems in recent years, there have been those who want natural born "Americans" to be prevented from having our traditions while people of other ethnic groups, religions, sexual orientations can celebrate theirs. THAT's what I have a problem with! If others can "do their thing", why can't we still "do our thing" the way we have for centuries without somebody telling us it offends them?!


----------



## oneluckymama (Nov 15, 2011)

Seriously? This upset people? *sigh* I wonder when grownups will act like grownups. How many Americans can go back more than a handful of generations and NOT find at least some ancestors who are non-native English speakers?


----------



## Monica S (Oct 31, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneluckymama*
> 
> Seriously? This upset people? *sigh* I wonder when grownups will act like grownups. How many Americans can go back more than a handful of generations and NOT find at least some ancestors who are non-native English speakers?


Well, what makes native English speaking ancestors more American than others? Just because they were among the first to come here? Technically, everyone in this country is an immigrant, with the exception of the native populations.


----------



## oneluckymama (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree that one is not more American than another. The fact that people freak about languages other than English is hypocritical since I doubt there are many who can claim their families never spoke anything but English. When people say that speaking English is the most important thing about being an American it simply shows their ignorance of even their own family backgrounds as well as the history of this country.

A secondary point in the commercial, and one Coke is proudly promoting, is that people all over the world drink Coke - whether they are American or not. Coke is very happy with the money they make exporting their product all over the world - sharing this "American" product with other cultures.


----------



## angierenee (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought it was a really beautiful commercial. The idea that people actually got upset about it makes me sad that there are still so many ignorant people left in the world.


----------



## frugalmama (Sep 12, 2009)

I loved it, honestly. I've watched it a couple of times on youtube even. If I could I'd put the song as my ringtone.

And I applaud a company willing to show Muslims, especially women in hijab, in a normal & good light in their ads. Unlike Best Buy who chickened out of showing their ad with a guy who's only indicator of being Muslim was his name just because it made the newspapers the day before the Super Bowl & people complained.

I didn't even notice the gay couple - even after watching several times.

America is a big melting pot, and just because someone speaks another language doesn't mean they aren't Americans. People grow up bilingual here, or even trilingual. At one point in history over 40 different languages were spoken in NYC ALONE. And just because someone dresses like / acts like / speaks another language / follows a religion commonly practiced in another country does not mean they are not born in America. This is especially true when it comes to religion. That sister in Hijab could have been born in Iraq or Egypt, but she just as easy could be an American who traces her family back to pilgrim times or even has native American ancestry. People tend to thing that hijab automatically equals foreign born immigrant that barely speaks English. It doesn't.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

To me it is smoke in mirrors. The commercial implies that coke brings us together multiculturally, but that is far from the truth. It is destructive culturally and environmentally. http://www.bluegold-worldwaterwars.com/actionplan/groundwater.html


----------



## Renee Furr-Popp (Aug 23, 2013)

I enjoyed the first Cheerios ad but this year's was not as enjoyable to me. I think the girl is cute and it's hilarious and sweet that the dad woke up with Cheerios dumped on him because his little girl cares about his heart.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Love the ad . Hate the company.


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

I didn't agree with it.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Loved it! Wish all commercials were as tasteful.. my thought was Coca Cola is American so they tried to represent America in all its diversity in it, linking Coca Cola with America, since it was first invented or sold here (if I'm not mistaken?)... I'm not sure if I missed it but I hope they represented native americans in there.. this land was theirs first and I think everyone owes them big time. I'm not n/a but I'm ashamed of what was done to them and their land.. my ancestors came from Europe before WWI. We all speak English at this point but America is still the melting pot, thats what the commercial is about.. I didn't think it implied that Coke brings us together, just that Coke is American, that was my impression.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 19, 2011)

My husband and I thought it was pretty neat as well. People are so ridiculous about the things they get angry about.


----------



## kellybeth (Jun 14, 2012)

i thought it was a beautiful commercial. i cannot grasp the bigotry that some people harbor in their hearts.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I like it very much. This is my America.


----------



## MamaHuss (Sep 23, 2011)

I loved the commercial itself, but was sort of peeved this beautiful idea was being used to sell a soda. BUT it sure beats the old Pepsi commercials with Britney Spears and Bob Dole creepily watching (remember that one?).


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JudiAU*
> 
> I like it very much. This is my America.


Yes, I claim that America, too. I resent it when people try to insist that their way is the only way to be a patriotic American. If you don't agree with their whatever then not only do you not love America enough but there is something wrong with you.

Anyway. I thought the ad was lovely and clever.


----------



## Taqah (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't like the beverage or the company but I was till taken aback by the vitriol. But when I think about it I don't know why... I have had direct experience with this attitude.

I speak Spanish to my daughter most of the time. Recently I was in Colorado and I noticed dirty looks by many people-- I thought I was imagining it but then one time I was in a public restroom and I switched to speak to her in English (because I often have trouble remembering to only speak to her in Spanish) What happened? The woman's look of disdain turned into admiration and outright jealousy as she enthused "Oh how wonderful that you are teaching her to speak in two languages."

Basically, in 30 seconds I went from being a stubborn immigrant who probably didn't speak English and was going to bring up non-english speaking children that would burden the school system to a privileged woman properly teaching her child a foreign language in addition to English.

This made me conduct an experiment for the rest of my two month stay and over and over again I go the same reaction. Glares of anger and disdain turned into looks of admiration the moment strangers heard me speak to my daughter in unaccented English.

It's sad and so ignorant.


----------



## babymommy2 (May 14, 2009)

Other than the song, it seemed very Canadian.


----------



## HolisticLife (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought it was beautiful to show that even though someone may not know our language, that they still have the desire to celebrate such an American ideal. I was verbally attacked by my brother and mom because they said it was an anti American, political tactic because of all of the amnesty and illegal immigration talks going on right now in the government. I told them even if there was a political agenda behind it that it still didn't upset me, because when I watched it it reminded me of how many people there are around the world living under violent and destructive governments that probably pray every day to find a way out to be able to come to America to have some semblance of a peaceful life. So, if they want to sing it in their own language because they don't know English, then God Bless 'em. As I recall freedom isn't only reserved for people who can fluently speak English, and I'm proud to live in a diverse country where my children learn that we aren't any better than anyone else because of the color of our skin or the language that we speak. Some people just have to find something to get upset about and they thrive on hate and judgement. So sad


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Loved it. Those who call it un-American don't know their own country's history. The United States does not have an official language. We speak English (an immigrant language) by default. The tune to American the Beautiful came from God Save the Queen/King so it's also an immigrant. And I want to know how many of those nay-sayers had chips, tacos, and pizza while they were watching the Super Bowl?


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

I thought that it was a beautiful ad. I thought so when I first saw it during the SB, and after just watching it again on YouTube, I think so even more. I was shocked at the backlash, too. Though the xenophobic response should not have surprised me. Even after being told by a friend earlier today about the fact that there was a gay couple in the ad, I still missed seeing it. I forgot to look, specifically, though. I'll have to watch it another time now. Of course, I'm very pro freedom, so I have difficulty understanding how people would be upset by it. Ugh. Now I just wish Coke (and other sponsors) would speak out against the human rights violations happening in Russia (and elsewhere), instead of remaining silent.


----------



## beautifulnm (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a fan. It's strange that such hatred does exist, and that the very people spewing such hatred are descendants of immigrants.. When my hapa family was traveling cross country last summer we experienced in the midwest some stares and just outright looks of disdain. At first it was shocking (and for a second you wonder, is there something on my face?.. in my hair? Did the baby puke on me?..), and then makes you a bit upset but really just hurts your heart.. The reality is that a myopic view of what America "should" be exists and that view curtails the amazing diversity that is a cornerstone of our nation. Even in 1958 you could still go to jail for miscegenation and many have yet to realize the only race that matters is human. Everything else is just details. The Declaration of Independence didn't have a caveat about those with a different religion, delineate certain ethnicities, mention the color of your skin, and did not base it upon your country of origin, whether you came from there or your great-great-great-great grandmother did.


----------



## RCHOUDH (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought the Coke ad was really nice too, even though I won't really go out and buy it now lol!


----------



## TakeItSnape (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't understand why people are angry about this. This is a company that is sold all over the world, and America houses most of the countries, cultures and lifestyles.

If you have a problem with this, you have a problem with humans as a species. We're all different, have different views, differnt values. Get over yourself and quit living in the past.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I loved it! It was beautifully done and incorporated Americans as a whole. I think it was a great statement for accepting diversity and encompasses what advertising should be about while not being overly commercial about pushing the product.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renee Furr-Popp*
> 
> I thought it was great! America has always been the "Great American Melting Pot" as Saturday morning's Schoolhouse Rock used to sing about. It seems in recent years, there have been those who want natural born "Americans" to be prevented from having our traditions while people of other ethnic groups, religions, sexual orientations can celebrate theirs. THAT's what I have a problem with! If others can "do their thing", why can't we still "do our thing" the way we have for centuries without somebody telling us it offends them?!


Eh? Americans were all of the same ethnicity, religion, and sexual orientation "centuries ago"? Centuries ago white people were a very clear minority in the lands that make up America geographically today, and English speakers have never been the only ones (French, Dutch, Spanish, Portuguese, Swedish, Norwegian, Finnish, Italian) even in the good old days where we could pretend other people didn't exist; and even if you were to look at the white people they most certainly did not consider themselves to be one religion (and in fact, killed and ostracised and exiled each other because of it). Also, many ethnicities of white people right from the start. (As well as black people, brought over to be their slaves, they didn't all come from the same group). Spanish was probably the first euro language spoken in the US.

And "natural born" Americans are of many ethnic groups, religions, and sexual orientations--and always have been. If we're going to be technical, American "traditionalists" should be pleased with the commercial, as it has a *truly* "natural born American" language in it--Keres. An indigenous language.

That being said, Coke sucks, IMO. It's a company with disgustingly unethical business practices across the world. But good on them for showing us our butts, I guess.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I liked it. There were some pretty bad translations but I liked the point that it was trying to make.

I remember when Lowe's first opened in our small community, they may have been the first store to have Spanish translations on their sign and there was a very angry letter to the editor about America kowtowing to immigrants. I laughed it off thinking he was a very small minority and then this Coke ad showed me that that person was far from being a small minority. As an immigrant, it is both sad and frightening to know that bigotry is alive and well in this country.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Did anyone see what John Stewart had to say about... Hilarious. You can find it on Comedy Central via online I think it is the mondY or Tuesday after the bowl aired.
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-february-6-2014/hop-on-pop


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monica S*
> 
> Well, what makes native English speaking ancestors more American than others? Just because they were among the first to come here? Technically, everyone in this country is an immigrant, with the exception of the native populations.


Exactly. I still have that image in my mind of all those Chinese workers building the railway back in the 1870's. You couldnt get more American than that.


----------

